# Transferring content to new TIVO.



## westfw (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm a bit behind. I have an old series 2 TIVO, upgraded to two disks (and about 400GB?) (upgraded using WeaKnees accessories, but an OEM drive.)

Then, some time ago, I purchased a TIVO HD (TCD652160) with 1TB drive from WeaKnees.) It has been languishing in its box :-(

Is there a way to move the recordings from the old TIVO drives to the new TIVO? I'm hoping for something much faster than "copy over network to PC, then from PC back to new TIVO"; perhaps involving "put the old drive and the new drive in a x86 box, boot a linux rescue CD, and copy all the files from xxx to yyy." (I have plenty of spare x86 boxes lying around, and I'm not concerned about moving disks in and out of them.)


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Transferring is the only way to copy over from TiVo to/from another Tivo/PC. Each tivo uses its own service numbers and media access keys to encode recordings.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

westfw said:


> I'm a bit behind. I have an old series 2 TIVO, upgraded to two disks (and about 400GB?) (upgraded using WeaKnees accessories, but an OEM drive.)
> 
> Then, some time ago, I purchased a TIVO HD (TCD652160) with 1TB drive from WeaKnees.) It has been languishing in its box :-(
> 
> Is there a way to move the recordings from the old TIVO drives to the new TIVO? I'm hoping for something much faster than "copy over network to PC, then from PC back to new TIVO"; perhaps involving "put the old drive and the new drive in a x86 box, boot a linux rescue CD, and copy all the files from xxx to yyy." (I have plenty of spare x86 boxes lying around, and I'm not concerned about moving disks in and out of them.)


You can copy them (TiVo calls it transfer, but the original is left intact) either from TiVo to computer to TiVo, or from TiVo to TiVo.

Neither way is going to be as fast as you want it to be, or as fast as it would be if we were talking regular computer files.

The TiVo itself has to be involved, not just its drive.

Either way is going to require each TiVo has a subscription at the time of copy. If you use the computer as a man in the middle, you can have the S2 subbed, copy everything via TiVo Desktop to computer, which preserves almost all of the meta-data (like original record date), and then discontinue the sub, sub the HD, and copy back to it at your leisure.

Copying straight from TiVo to TiVo means having to have both subbed at the same time, and the copies all show up as having been recorded on the date of transfer.


----------

